

Trading Open Standards for Corporate Ones - tristanho
http://calacanis.com/2015/05/29/trading-open-standards-for-corporate-ones/

======
bediger4000
Startlingly, he's right. Corporate standards of behavior have no place in the
real world. I suspect his motivation is all wrong, however.

